# Duke Of York Pub, Camberley (March 2011)



## dan9400 (Mar 13, 2011)

The Duke Of York Pub was closed down as it was apart of the Harvister family and they all went bust.
After Climbing with a police riot van with in 10meters  we entered the site and scouted for a door.
We found a open door then found this!

*PHOTOS TAKEN WITH AN IPHONE (Crap quailty alert) *



IT'S THE POLICE! by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Back by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Back over fance by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Back side by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Back Window by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Front Gate by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Smashing by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Sharp! by Sinx9400, on Flickr
Roof by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Oven by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Office by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Room by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Miller £2.80 by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Child Meuns by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Sock On The Dryer by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Nappy by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Alone by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Drinks Price by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Light switch by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Toxic by Sinx9400, on Flickr



The Entrance by Sinx9400, on Flickr



Side by Sinx9400, on Flickr


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting building, if a little trashed. I'm not sure screaming red emboldened capitals are really called for though?


----------



## the|td4 (Mar 14, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> Interesting building, if a little trashed. I'm not sure screaming red emboldened capitals are really called for though?



Why not, or some smart arse will whinge about picture quality...

Nice work man! Looks pleanty dark and smelly.


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks huge for a pub!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, couldn't help noticing that you've damaged one of the tables by tagging it with your name, and this websites name...
That kinda goes against the main exploring ethic... I was going to post a really sarky comment, but you're new so just thoughti should let you know.


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 14, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Hi, couldn't help noticing that you've damaged one of the tables by tagging it with your name, and this websites name...
> That kinda goes against the main exploring ethic... I was going to post a really sarky comment, but you're new so just thoughti should let you know.



I noticed that too..but didnt want to say anything....
"take nothing but photos, leave nothing but footsteps"

you will know for next time


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2011)

Please don't tag this website around the place in a permanent manner.


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 14, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Hi, couldn't help noticing that you've damaged one of the tables by tagging it with your name, and this websites name...
> That kinda goes against the main exploring ethic... I was going to post a really sarky comment, but you're new so just thoughti should let you know.




Well said UrbanX. My thoughts exacley.

Sometimes it's hard enough explaining to security etc that you're not there to cause damage etc & that this is a hobby for us.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think writing names of websites in places is a good idea at all, however I do think some of you need to lighten up. I'd hardly call writing your name in tiny letters with a biro damaging a table. Its urbex and at the end of the day people will do what they want, not follow some wannabe governing body


----------



## mortaldecay (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice shots, what lens are you using??


----------



## dan9400 (Mar 24, 2011)

mortaldecay said:


> Nice shots, what lens are you using??



The photos was taken with an Iphone 3G as said at the top of the post.
I understand that damaging the table was wrong but it's also a good way of getting new people to start doing Urbex.


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 24, 2011)

dan9400 said:


> The photos was taken with an Iphone 3G as said at the top of the post.
> I understand that damaging the table was wrong but it's also a good way of getting new people to start doing Urbex.



Its inside the building, so not really advertising urbex. It may only be a small bit of Graffiti however enough people start leaving a calling card and it starts to spiral. Possibly best left to those that run DP to deicide if they want the sites name out there and indeed how they want it done.
I certainly wouldn't want my postie daubing Steve royalmail.com on my door to advertise the post office 
Nice explore though chap and pretty good shots considering its with an iPhone


----------



## krela (Mar 24, 2011)

dan9400 said:


> I understand that damaging the table was wrong but it's also a good way of getting new people to start doing Urbex.



I wasn't making a polite request. Stop doing it.


----------



## nelly (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh dear!!!


----------



## silicosis (May 6, 2011)

Interesting place, interesting pics considering it is an iphone 3gs and not even a 4


----------



## dan9400 (Jun 16, 2011)

silicosis said:


> Interesting place, interesting pics considering it is an iphone 3gs and not even a 4


It's not even a 3GS!!!!
It's like one of the first Iphone models ^_^


----------



## silicosis (Jun 17, 2011)

:swoon: LOL


----------

